# Why Piranhas Are Illegal



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

For those who don't know this is a reason why piranhas are banned in some states.

When President Theodore Roosevelt was in office he arranged a trip to explore South America. Well the South American Indians Began Planning the Trip of His life, on a river where he could "discover Himself".

President Roosevelt was accompanied by a hundred journalists many whom never been in the jungle before. When the Brazilian's took Roosevelt to "discover" the river they were prepared. They had isolated hundreds of yards of the river with nets. For weeks Fisherman caught Piranhas and threw them in to the netted area.

The Brazilians had told Roosevelt and his group not to venture in to the water because they would be immediately attacked and eaten by piranhas. Roosevelt was skeptical, how could any fish be this dangerous. This played right into the Brazilians plan, to validate their point they took a cow and cut her under her udder and drove her into a seething mass of starving trapped piranhas. The cow needless to say was stripped to the bone, and the piranhas were so starved that they literally leaped out of the water with mouthful of flesh which added more credibility to this setup situation.

The president and the journalists stared in amazement at this scene just 10 feet from shore. When they returned news papers would carry the story, even embellishing it more by saying _anyone_ entering the water in _any_South American River would be immediately attacked.

In the late 1960's the Roosevelt Amazon trip Story and others, would be used to create legislation in the California court system in order to ban Piranhas forever. Other states would soon follow after reported captures of the "Deadly Fish" which weren't more than Pacu's and other Fake Piranhas.

So in conclusion It's President Roosevelt's fought that Piranhas are banned&#8230;Better yet&#8230; It's the Brazilian Indians!!!(Sorry to anyone related to a South American Indian or President Roosevelt or realitives)

Yes I did post this almost exact copy in the pinned legal states topic but I figures I get it out so people would read it.

Edit: I figured that I'd say that I learned all of this information from Frank Magallanes so basically this is just a summary of his site which you should not miss so check it out.
Edit...again Fixed res... wrong president it was teddy


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmmmm story line looks awfully familiar.


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

ok... I read that story ...and many more... I summarized its alot easier to read then like 30 paragraphs... I read it off some andelfire site thou but its the same thing... did they change address... hold up.. ok i didn't copy word for word so it not plagurisium (or however you spell it) but yes that is where I gost most of my info.







... good eye


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol busted


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

AHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

stupid people...lots of things are dangerous in this world,why dont they ban them too







....stupid people

but hey i live in ontario hahaha hehehe :laugh: ...i feel sorry for you californians


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thet r illegal cuz if they get loose into local water source they will take over the ecosystem just like snakeheads.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they are illegal because of this

the governmental basturds think that they are a huge threat, even in states where it gets below freezing in winter, but no, the piranha can live in water down to -35 degrees.:laugh:


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

true to all those replies but the banning began in the late 60's because of roosevelt story and others and people were catching pacus and thought they were piranhas but it is also due to the stupid pet releasers.

Edit: fixed the mistake ahem... Thanks MistaFishPimp05 for noticing my mistake


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Lang_Joshua said:


> true to all those replies but the banning began in the late 60's after roosevelt came back from the amazon and people were catching pacus but it is also due to the stupid pet releasers.





> Today, I still find people that believe such stories and consider the Hollywood films as accurate and a scientific fact.


 quoted from the post hastatus posted

this sh*t is just a myth isnt it??


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Franklin Delano Roosevelt

Born: January 30, 1882

Died: April 12, 1945


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

> this sh*t is just a myth isnt it??


 yes, piranhas are not what hollywood make them up to be, especially if tey are flying long teethed killers! but most people believe that piranahas are killers and if you are to stick your finger in a tank full of piranahs they will attack your hand, and most likely they will not, unless you are bleeding or they are underfed.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

good summary, I'll still check out the site to see what I'm missing


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

what do you guys think about snake heads? goods and bads?


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

me personally i think its a lil scarry that is if they can live like 3 day out side of water. what if one was like to attack your dog or something... just a lil scary but if they can't attack out of water then I don't see what the problem... nm yes i do.. they eat all the fish OH YEA... that means less profit for fishermen. like all things after the snake heads eat all of the wild life they will die cause there is no more and fish will come back so... i know its like a million year cycle but hey its all good!


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I was thinkig about this when I read this:


> stupid people...lots of things are dangerous in this world,why dont they ban them too ....stupid people


 you know there are more deaths by sharks a year then there are death by piranha. Why arn't sharks banned and killed off? huh? yea b/c the gov sucks... BTW I love the USA!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Lang_Joshua said:


> I was thinkig about this when I read this:
> 
> 
> > stupid people...lots of things are dangerous in this world,why dont they ban them too ....stupid people
> ...


So far there are NO RECORDS of anyone getting killed by pirañas....ever.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

in a local pond here in my area, a year ago a large RHOM was caught with a worm - it made newspaper headlines it was funny. -i used to swim there when i was a kid.:nod:

hastatus i dont know if you heard of this it was in salem...

ill post the whole story if i ever find it. any ways peace.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

With the exception of the actual P. nattereri caught in Portland (Hubbard Creek) and verified, below is the actual record of Oregon.


> Several pacu specimens taken in Oregon were not identified reliably to species; these included a fish taken by gill net from the Columbia River in September 1990;* a specimen taken from a pond in Salem in 1991*; a fish taken from the Long Tom River, Willamette River drainage, in August 1992; and a fish taken from Sellwood Park Pond on the Willamette River in Portland, Oregon, in August 1995 (Logan et al. 1996).


I highlited the part that pertains to the Salem S. rhombeus which was not an S. rhombeus at all. It was a black pacu.

Also you all are "attacking" the wrong Roosevelt. It was not President Franklin D. Roosevelt but Theodore Roosevelt who became President after William McKinley was assassinated. Correct last name wrong historical President.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Lang_Joshua said:


> I was thinkig about this when I read this:
> 
> 
> > stupid people...lots of things are dangerous in this world,why dont they ban them too ....stupid people
> ...


 so you would want the sharks killed off???


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i was watching the movie "piranha" last night thats some funnny shizzal

the piranha make funny sounds when they bite the people
and it shows only one fish that is suppose to be a swarm of piranha

also it shows what looks like a rhom,and correct me if im wrong,rhoms dont school..they only can withstand being with a meter of each other "like that part off of wolves in the water" where you see a whole group of them

stupid hollywood...better yet stupid 70's era movies


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

no you got it man stupid hollywood :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

JAC said:


> Lang_Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinkig about this when I read this:
> ...


 really? i would think at least one dumbass would try to swim with some red bellies


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i used to believe that snakeheads could live outta water for a couple days. Breathing-wise they can but they dry up b4 they ever run outta air. My friends was found two rooms over under the bed all dryed up and that was the same day he escaped. I do believe California should losen up on the anti-piranha/snakehead laws in the state. It's not like weer gonna plant expensive ass fish in the local lakes. Although that would be one hell of a lake.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> i used to believe that snakeheads could live outta water for a couple days. Breathing-wise they can but they dry up b4 they ever run outta air. My friends was found two rooms over under the bed all dryed up and that was the same day he escaped. I do believe California should losen up on the anti-piranha/snakehead laws in the state. It's not like weer gonna plant expensive ass fish in the local lakes. Although that would be one hell of a lake.


 Its when they get into river systems that there is problem. Some people do release fish into rivers, or they escape and crawl across the land. Why not just ban people within a 4days crawl of a river?








Can you get them with a license to prove you are responsible?


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

> so you would want the sharks killed off???


 No not Necessarily I kinda like sharks and I also believe that piranhas should not be banned with the exception you sign a form that you will not let the piranha go in the water and you have to send a pic of the piranha every month to verify he's still living so they could prove that you don't let it go... its kinda confusing. and btw thanks again for correcting me it is teddy not franklin... again im not very good with history


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Lang_Joshua said:


> > so you would want the sharks killed off???
> 
> 
> No not Necessarily I kinda like sharks and I also believe that piranhas should not be banned with the exception you sign a form that you will not let the piranha go in the water and you have to send a pic of the piranha every month to verify he's still living so they could prove that you don't let it go... its kinda confusing. and btw thanks again for correcting me it is teddy not franklin... again im not very good with history


 Even with a picture, there is no real way to prove it is the same fish, even if it's dated. Plus, who are they going to have look at the pics every month and compare from the month before or whatever?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

If its hard to get the license, only dedicated fish keepers will get them, and they should also pass i a test to prove they know how to care for them so they don't try and get rid of it when it gets too big. 
e.g in england its very hard to get a firearm, however if you have a reason and can prove you are responsible you can get a very high powered rifle and no-one has been killed yet. In america there are more gunshops than petrol stations and look at how many people get killed.

btw not 'dissin' usa, its just the only example i can think of.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> If its hard to get the license, only dedicated fish keepers will get them, and they should also pass i a test to prove they know how to care for them so they don't try and get rid of it when it gets too big.
> e.g in england its very hard to get a firearm, however if you have a reason and can prove you are responsible you can get a very high powered rifle and no-one has been killed yet. In america there are more gunshops than petrol stations and look at how many people get killed.
> 
> btw not 'dissin' usa, its just the only example i can think of.


 yea i think like 70 or so people get killed every year in england from guns

and in america its in the thousands....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> yea i think like 70 or so people get killed every year in england from guns
> 
> and in america its in the thousands....


 The only murders are by illegal imports, none by licensed rifles.


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

> Even with a picture, there is no real way to prove it is the same fish, even if it's dated. Plus, who are they going to have look at the pics every month and compare from the month before or whatever?


yea... good point... i think all piranhas look pretty much alike but if they're willing to pay me like $20 an hour ill do it... hell even $10 an hour.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think its actually pretty good that piranhas are banned in the southern states cause look at all the people that

buy fish with out researching them and theys probably be a hot seller cause of the rep that hollywood gave em


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

deffiently a great point I think everyone would want one... and the fish stores would sell them cause... they have kids to feed too... but as the owner sees... what a boring fish or omg it got huge... goodbye.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

If piranha were legal in your state, would you guys lose interest in them at all or still remain the same?

Imagine if everyone had piranha...


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

We have more african americans than the Brits
count that in the equation


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

that last comment was unnecessary and racist man.. Cut that sh*t out


----------



## Un4given (Jul 25, 2004)

I honestly didnt get that last comment... Sounded like it could be.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> We have more african americans than the Brits
> count that in the equation


 What you trying to say? You racist f*ck.

P's are legal in the uk because of the climate retard, it gets below freezing here so p's can't survive.

The fact that p's are illegal means that those who aren't serious don't get them. The ones that do (many from this site) know what they're doing and obviously are serious to take the risk. They are also careful and therefore they don't do any harm because they aren't the ones likely to release them. Also though it adds to their reputation because people think they're are banned becuase they're dangerous.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i think he was responding to my comment about how england only has like 80 gun shot deaths a year and we're in the thousands...


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

now that i think about it yea thats sounds like he was replying to you... but still unnecessary that sucks for ppl in cali and other states that piranhas are







im legal!!!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

not to be racist, but its a fact, most the people in jail are african american....


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

good poin but way







... <--- that guy seems way to mad or maybe constipated any who... like qwuintus said:


> If piranha were legal in your state, would you guys lose interest in them at all or still remain the same?
> 
> Imagine if everyone had piranha...


I could imagine some would still be intrested but not as many as though they cannot show off and say hey these are illeagal you know... but if everyone had a piranha... i'd buy a petshop... whats the population of the us now like 25 mil or sometin... never did like then census's hmmm... Josh's piranhas and food.. and tanks and accessories... hmmm... that would be nice!


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

illnino that is not true. You may not be racist, but to make a statement like that is very wrong.


----------

